# Los carros más populares



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Mmmm me agarraste con esa, tengo que averiguar... aunque en realidad lo dudo.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Yo creo que no. Lo maximo sería solo para ensamblar las partes de los autos,
pero no creo, la mayoría lo exporta completo, ya armado.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Chibcha2k said:


> en Peru hay plantas automotrices?


Ahora no hay ninguna, todas fugaron con el terrorismo, pero se estan haciendo coversaciones para una planta de la Daewo y Hyundai.

Hasta antes del terrorismo habian plantas de Toyota (Corona,Hi-lux), Nissan(Sunny, Fiera),Volkswagen 
(Escarabajo,Gol, Amazon, Passat),GM (Inpala, ensamblaba autos Opel), Fort, Volvo (solo camiones y buses)


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Si la planta de Nissan estaba por San Martin de Porres. El terrorismo en los 80's las ahuyentaron. Ojala que Hyundai establesca una planta y otras marcas se animen ya que hay muchisima mas seguridad ahora.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ufff. tendria que ser los Toyota Corolla, los Nissan Sentra y los Peugeot.



Peugeot en Burbank??


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Aun existe Daewoo en Perú?

Aquí en Chile quebró Daewoo y lo compró una marca llamada Ssangyong


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aqui existen las dos, Daewoo & SangYong


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Por aqui los mas populares son los Honda Accord y civic, Toyota Camry y Corolla, Ford Focus y F150, Nissan Altima etc. En Lima la ultima vez que fui vi muchos Sentras y Elantras. Rente una camioneta por la semana que estuve alla y de verdad que se ven automobiles muy lindos. Especialmente me gustan esas camionetas toyota Petroleras.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Si Daewoo quebro en USA tambien, los carros eran de malisima calidad y no aguantaban el millaje que la gente recorre por aca. Hyundai por otro lado se esta abriendo paso aqui, y sus carros son muy confiables, mi mama tiene uno.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Filter said:


> Verdad Jota, Volkswagen Beetle poco popular pero se ve en Lima
> Es bonito pero por lo que me han contado medio incómodo



Esa vaina es horrible a mi gusto, y super incomodo. Me gustan mas los carros mas grandes y las SUV de Volkswagen.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Aqui aun hay gente con autos Daewoo... pero ya no llegan a Chile, al igual que los Opel, está lleno, pero ya no existen..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y el taxi cholo? no es popular?


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> y el taxi cholo? no es popular?



Claro que si. a ver si lo importo a los Estados Unidos. seguro que tiene pegada, sobretodo en Los Angeles con sus autopistas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> y el taxi cholo? no es popular?


De hecho que es popular pero mayoritariamente es de uso público y no particular... este thread es de vehículos que por mayoría sean de uso particular.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> De hecho que es popular pero mayoritariamente es de uso público y no particular... este thread es de vehículos que por mayoría sean de uso particular.



ahh...ya veo... entonces los carritos sangucheros tampoco cuentan, no?


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

aunque no he visto horrores de estos carros (en los links) he visto varios.

http://images.automotive.com/tmpimages/1/Mercedes-Benz-C-Class-11448.jpeg

http://autooboz.site.kz/foto/mercedes/m-b_e430(w210)(1999).jpg

http://www.abmotor.pt/imgveiculos/25639Audi-A6.jpg

http://www.topclass-auto.cz/images/galerie/audi-a4.jpg


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estos son los tres autos mas vendidos en Japon:

















Honda Fit 1.3 cilindrada (24 Km/litro) 100 Km x galon
















Nissan Cube 1.4 cilindrada (17 km/litro) 
















Toyota Corolla 1.5 cilindrada (16 Km/litro)


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

4 mas vendidos en Miami.

Toyota Camry.













Honda Accord.













Honda Civic.














Toyota Corolla.


----------

